# calf swollen ankle



## deadmoose

I noticed tonight my calf has a limp. After watching a bit more I see her rear ankle is swollen. She is Scottish Highland and was born last November. I do not have any handling facilities and she is not tame. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tim/South

Just keep an eye on her. Hopefully just a sprain.

Is is a bad limp or just noticable?


----------



## deadmoose

More than noticeable. Not sure how much.


----------



## Tim/South

If it is a sprain it should be better in a day or two.

The other concern would be a snake bite or some type of cut, maybe stepped on something sharp.

If it gets worse then you are probably dealing with something more than a sprain. May have to figure a way to get a closer look and inspect.


----------



## deadmoose

I would not be too worried about a snakebite here. I hope anywa. My other concern was a poly braid fence wire that was moved. Maybe got caught around leg and took a bit to get off? I found that tangled where it should not have been yesterday.


----------



## Tim/South

As long as she is moving it will help circulation. Our old vet always said that animals had the remarkable ability to heal themselves. That has remained in the back of my mind when I wonder what I should do if one was "off" a little bit.

If it was a sprain then it should heal, especially if there is no sign of cuts or weeping abrasions.


----------



## Nitram

Is still muddy? Sometimes get piece of wood stuck between toes will cause similar problems


----------



## Gearclash

> After watching a bit more I see her rear ankle is swollen


Is the swelliing right above the hoof or is it higher? If the swelling appears to be right on top of the hoof I would suspect footrot. Footrot is curable by any number of antibiotics.


----------



## deadmoose

There is still some mud. I think swelling starts higher than the foot.


----------



## Gearclash

Footrot will show as swelling below the dewclaws.



> Sometimes get piece of wood stuck between toes will cause similar problems


Classic way to get footrot started, along with mud and muddy tracks that have frozen.


----------



## prairie

I generally don't have problems with feet, but this year has been different. A handful of calves and another handful of yearlings have had swollen legs just above the foot,but not footrot. The first few I was able to get them in a headgate and examine, but for most of them that has not been convenient. The ones that went through the headgate were were given ProLA, and the others darted with Draxxin. Alll were fine within 1-3 days of treatment. Weird!!!!!!!! Have never seen anything like it.


----------



## deadmoose

She has some poly braid stuck around it. Tried corraling today for a few hours without luck. I will try again this evening.


----------



## Tim/South

Glad you found the problem.

It is aggravating when our critters do not understand we are trying to help them.


----------



## deadmoose

I hear you there. Still no solution. Vet says I need to catch her first. No luck as of yet. I borrowed some panels and made a pen. I cut her from the herd w my tractor a few times but she seems to be on to me. She goes the wrong way.


----------



## Tim/South

You may have to feed her to the panels. Of course that means all other bovines will also come running. That can be a good thing some times. It is easier to cut one from the herd when the herd is close to where you want to go. The farther we move a single from the herd, the more determined they become to get back to the others.


----------



## swmnhay

deadmoose said:


> She has some poly braid stuck around it. Tried corraling today for a few hours without luck. I will try again this evening.


The poly braid may have caused a cut and then you can get footrot.If you get it corralled I'd give it a shot of LA 200 or another antibiotic.


----------



## deadmoose

She was definitely cut. 3 legged walking. I tried and tried to corral her to no avail. The herd was upset last night after a few hours of trying in a row. So Ihad to go to plan B. Veal she is. Unfortunately the freezer will get some more meat soon. She is cooling down at the neighbors walk in.


----------



## Tim/South

You have to do what you have to do.

Good that you noticed before infection set in.


----------



## bluefarmer

If your gonna have cattle you got to have a catch pen and feed trough


----------

